# Clearing 15 acres...what should I use?



## VTMatt (Mar 7, 2006)

I have recently purchased some land in King and Queen, Virginia. My plan is to clear 15 acres for pasture land. The local timber agent has aggreed to clear cut in the next few weeks. Does anyone have any idea what will be the best way to remove the stumps after the land is cut??? The tact is ALL planted pines, 15-20 years old. I can rent a new John Deere 650 track loader for a month, for about $6500 + fuel. I have rented the loader before and I think it will work. Is this the best way to go??? Any suggestions will be greatly appriciated. 
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Newfie (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup, with a hydraulic thumb preferably, grabbing the dug up stumps is easier that way.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 7, 2006)

VT Matt

Welcome to the site!

Get a good count , I have been working on 2 differnt clearings, both for new builds, one is using a track-loader, while the other has both a track-loader and an excavator,,,,,, the excavator can pop a lot of stumps in an hour!

If the math works to get them all in the time you have, $6500 plus your time is maybe cheaper to what it would cost to have someone do it.

Kevin


----------



## Newfie (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe a track loader is something different than what I thought you were referring too. I assumed you were using a regional term for an excavator.


----------



## bwalker (Mar 7, 2006)

A decent size excavator with a thumb pops stumps out in short order, even big uns. They are also nice for bucking logs.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 7, 2006)

Track hoe with a power thumb. aka excavator with a thumb

Thats your best bet.


----------



## Reddog (Mar 7, 2006)

I like a D8 high track with a root rake blade to push them out. as you hit the stump lift the blade it pops em right out. and a tub grinder to mulch them.


----------



## Derag2 (Mar 7, 2006)

excavator or bull dozer....... Im not 100% sure on what your calling a track loader....... Its its a skidloader but on tracks it aint gonna be enough to get the stumps out....... 

Make sure when then cut the trees out they leave like 2-3 foot above ground to hit with what ever you choose.


----------



## Reddog (Mar 7, 2006)

Derag2 said:


> excavator or bull dozer....... Im not 100% sure on what your calling a track loader....... Its its a skidloader but on tracks it aint gonna be enough to get the stumps out.......
> 
> Make sure when then cut the trees out they leave like 2-3 foot above ground to hit with what ever you choose.



A track loader is a bulldozer with a loader in place of the dozer blade. Use them for loading in rough ground that would cut up tires.

If you are using a big enough piece of equip. just cut em flush.


----------



## DDM (Mar 7, 2006)

T-n-T is alot more fun............


----------



## wradman (Mar 7, 2006)

*excavator*

if you have only one machine to do it with i would chose an excavator.
however i would buy the machine do all you logging and piling , build some tote trails right where you deck the logs you can load trucks with the machine or hire self loading log trucks, when you are done you can pile all your desbris stumps etc . if your area permits leave it sit for one year then burn your piles what is the gound like and do you have any merchanable logs . 
i wonder if there is any value to the timber, you may pay for part of the machine with your profits . Or just sell the machine for almost what you paid for it
I have done lots of this , if you give me more info i may be able to help you out more. Most of the guys around here are big fans of the hitatchi hoe, you must have a thumb on it or it will be little use for what you want to do, nothing less than a 200 size or you will waste alot of time digging. The hoe can do your logging put in trails ,pull stumps pile slash. it all depends on how much time you have .


----------



## clearance (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, Wrad is right on the money, excavator (hoe) with a thumb, at least 200 size, this means Ex200 Hitachi, 690 JD, 225 Cat. or equiv.. Saw a 400 machine building a logging road recently, if your trees saw that they would be scared. Logging companies stopped using cats as much when the hoes got good, more versatile.


----------



## wradman (Mar 8, 2006)

*hoe*

since hardy logging in kelowna went from wheel loaders to excavators they went from 12 log truck loads a day to about 25 loads a day give or take afew.
and no more landings.


----------



## Pacific (Mar 9, 2006)

There is no other way to clear land except for using a excavator. A excavator will do the cleanest job possible the person that comes in to tub grind the stumps will thank you.

If you get like the others said a 20 ton machine that will pretty much do what you need. A old EX-200LC Hitachi will do or a 690ELC Deere will do the two most common machines or they are here.

A hydraulic thumb is a must a excavator without a hydraulic thumb is like a table missing a leg its not that good. You may want to buy a dangle head proccessor for the excavator so you can fall the trees the processor may cost more than the wood is worth but whats the fun falling by hand  

The cleaner you keep the marketable timber the better if its all covered in mud and crap local mills won't buy it or won't pay you a decent price for it. Dirt covered wood is very hard on saw blades even after it gets powerwashed you get embedded stones in the wood it takes out bandsaw blades.

When you deck your wood you put it in one spot and it stays there till you sell it. You start moving wood around it gets dirty.


----------



## wradman (Mar 15, 2006)

*amen*



Pacific said:


> There is no other way to clear land except for using a excavator. A excavator will do the cleanest job possible the person that comes in to tub grind the stumps will thank you.
> 
> If you get like the others said a 20 ton machine that will pretty much do what you need. A old EX-200LC Hitachi will do or a 690ELC Deere will do the two most common machines or they are here.
> 
> ...


amen


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 15, 2006)

Your felling woodland rite?? if thats the case what a shame!!..


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 15, 2006)

VT, a 650 deere is a Dozer not a track loader so I'm assuming that you mean a 655 deere which IS a track loader, not to nit pick West Coast boys.... IT'S 15-20 YEAR OLD PLANTED PINE for crying out loud!!! Not red wood or big hardwood!! You can grub that stuff all day long with a backhoe! Not that I would recomend it but..... If it were mine to clear I rent a 700J with a root rake or something in that HP class if I could find it. If not then a mid sized track hoe I.E. a 120 deere with a thumb. Thats MORE than enough for what you are doing. I cleared 5 acres of BIG pines and hard woods for a guy last year and used a 312 CAT ( same size as a 120 Deere) and my JD550 and had no trouble or want for power. By the way my 550 is for sale.


----------



## clearance (Mar 15, 2006)

*Eco-Terrorist*



ROLLACOSTA said:


> Your felling woodland rite?? if thats the case what a shame!!..


Treehugger, potential earthfirster, call the authorities and have him put on the "no fly" list so he can't come here and start vandalizing, spiking trees, etc..


----------



## wradman (Mar 21, 2006)

*lol*

born to clearcut


----------



## Blake22 (Mar 22, 2006)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Your felling woodland rite?? if thats the case what a shame!!..


Just terrible to see that 15 year old planted pine go. I think I'm going to cut dawn a magnolia I'm so pissed.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 22, 2006)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Your felling woodland rite?? if thats the case what a shame!!..



There are a million acres here, in Pike National Forest alone, it all needs to be thined before it all burns.

The 90 years of supressing natrual fires proved to be the wrong thing to do!

Kevin


----------



## wradman (Mar 22, 2006)

*who's property is it?*



Blake22 said:


> Just terrible to see that 15 year old planted pine go. I think I'm going to cut dawn a magnolia I'm so pissed.


Somewhere in life a few people are missing the point.
The first line i read in the beginning of this thread says "i recently purchased some property"
In my world that becomes your own property ,if you don't like it ,gee that's to bad.
If the guy wants to cut down trees and plant cows , that's his choice.


----------



## jp hallman (Mar 22, 2006)

Small "nuke" would do it.


----------



## chippermaster01 (Mar 22, 2006)

*use the gyrp trac*

you need some equipment for land clearing you say? well, then look no further....http://www.gyrotrac.net/. 

this is the solutuion to all of your problems.! glad i could help you out.


----------



## ASD (Mar 22, 2006)

clearance said:


> Treehugger, potential earthfirster, call the authorities and have him put on the "no fly" list so he can't come here and start vandalizing, spiking trees, etc..




EARTH FIRST WE CAN CLEAR CUT THE OTHER PLANET'S LATTER:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Blake22 (Mar 22, 2006)

wradman said:


> Somewhere in life a few people are missing the point.
> The first line i read in the beginning of this thread says "i recently purchased some property"
> In my world that becomes your own property ,if you don't like it ,gee that's to bad.
> If the guy wants to cut down trees and plant cows , that's his choice.




Hey man I'm on your side. I couldn't agree with you more, besides I own a stump grinder.


----------

